# xp pro - xp home, Lan will nicht



## cykus (8. Mai 2006)

Bin langsam am verzweifeln  

Folgende Situation:

Habe hier zwei PCs einer mit XP Pro der andere mit Home.
Beide sind über nen Netgear Router mit dem Internet verbunden.
Internet funktioniert. Ping funktioniert von beiden PCs aus (sowhl zum Router als auch zum anderen Rechner).
IP und Subnetz dürften richtig vergeben sein:
router 192.168.0.1
XP Pro 192.168.0.50
XP Home 192.168.0.3
Subnetmask jeweils 255.255.255.0

Beide Rechner haben unterschiedliche Namen, und sind in der selben Arbeitsgruppe.
Gastkonten sind auch aktiviert.
Auf beiden Rechnern habe ich Ordner freigegeben.
Datei- und Druckerfreigabe ist auch aktiviert.
Probleme gibts folgende:

Vom Pro Rechner aus sehe ich in der Netzwerkumgebung die eigenen freigegebenen Ordner, die Arbeitsgruppe wird angezeigt und auch beide Rechner.
Versuche ich aber auf den Home Rechner zuzugreifen, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Auf \\Rechner1 kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung [...] Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden."

Am XP Home Rechner klappt aber irgendwie gar nix 
Da wird unter Netzwerkumgebung nix angezeigt, und ich habe auch keinen Zurgiff auf die Arbeitsgruppe.

Habe schon mehrmals versucht den Netzwerassistenten auszuführen. Habe die Personal Firewall mal deaktiviert, aber das hilft alles nix 


Schätze mal, dass die Probleme am XP Home Rechner liegen, aber bin so allmählich am Ende mit meinem Latein...
Wenn also irgendwer nen paar Tips hätte wär ich echt dankbar.

MfG
Cykus


----------



## rubbishbin (8. Mai 2006)

Das Problem mit Home kenne ich. Habs damals gelöst in dem ich auf dem anderen Rechner auch ne Pro Version installiert habe. Ich kann dir leider auch nicht so genau sagen woran es liegt. 

Versuch mal folgendes, falls du es noch nicht getan hast:
- Arbeitsplatz öffnen
- Doppelslash // und dann die IP-Adresse oder den Namen des Rechners in die Adressleiste eingeben (Beispiel: "//192.168.0.50")


----------



## cykus (8. Mai 2006)

Merkwürdig, merkwürdig.
Also über Netzwerkumgebung/Arbeitsgruppe regt sich beim Home-Rechner immer noch gar nichts. Dafür kann ich jetzt auf einmal beim Pro-Rechner freigegebene Ordner als Netzwerkressource hinzufügen. Naja, besser als nix


----------

